# Haydn complete symphony sets............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Which is your favorite?
And what are its merits?/Why did you choose it?
:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the complete Naxos set, and it has some great parts but is a little inconsistent. I don't know why Dorati doesn't click with me. That leaves Fischer. Actually, I chose it because it was at a used CD store when I was visiting Chattanooga. I drove my wife crazy as I dithered between it and Dorati. But I left with a nice memory of the whole vacation.

I haven't heard the other complete sets mentioned, though.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's Hogwood/Bruggen - highly invigorating and love those period instruments. From the others, Fisher is a non-starter for me in over-reverberant sound.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Consistency wise I still like Fischer's set the best. They're quite different in approach. With Dorati I often feel there's a 'one size fits all' approach. Don't get me wrong Dorati's set is fine but Fischer has more variety in his performances. Nothing wrong with the others too but Fischer has my approval above all.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Merl said:


> Consistency wise I still like Fischer's set the best. They're quite different in approach. With Dorati I often feel there's a 'one size fits all' approach. Don't get me wrong Dorati's set is fine but Fischer has more variety in his performances. Nothing wrong with the others too but Fischer has my approval above all.


For me, Fischer's set tends to fizzle out towards the end, neither his Paris nor London Symphonies really grab me. But yes, he's better in so many of the Sturm und Drang works than Dorati. Marzendorfer has too many ups and downs for me, nowhere near as consistent.

There you go, I've managed to summarise over 100 hours of music in two lines. Anna Karenina is about some bird who jumps in front of a train. :devil:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> For me, Fischer's set tends to fizzle out towards the end, neither his Paris nor London Symphonies really grab me. But yes, he's better in so many of the Sturm und Drang works than Dorati. Marzendorfer has too many ups and downs for me, nowhere near as consistent.
> 
> There you go, I've managed to summarise over 100 hours of music in two lines. Anna Karenina is about some bird who jumps in front of a train. :devil:


Tbh, I'd agree there. I tend to play others in the Paris and London symphonies even if Fischer is hardly shoddy, however around those he's much better. I just summed up all those discs very succinctly too.

Parsifal = Percy looks for a cup


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Antal Dorati by a mile, otherwise I like Bernstein but that is not a complete set.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

It _was_ Dorati, however as I scaled down my entire lp collection, I left myself with a few of the volume boxes containing only most of my favorite Haydn Symphonies. I've also retained individual recordings of other preferred Haydn conductors; i.e. Scherchen, Szell and Davis.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

Antonini's cycle will be my pick when it's done (not anytime soon!) but of these I'd go for Hogwood/Brüggen (although I do insist on HIP for 18th century music which disqualifies some). I've heard a good chunk of Fischer's set, and liked it alright. I agree about the Sturm und Drang symphonies being the high point, although I wouldn't say I found the Paris/London works dull, per se.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

If I have to choose one it is Dorati
Consistently good through the whole cycle and a landmark recording at the time. The Fischer set is another great choice and it’s all down to opinion
I do enjoy the HIP alternative when listening to Haydn but would still vote for Dorati


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

I've got the Fischer, which I think sounds really good. Really don't have the extra cash for multiple cycles, but would probably grab the Dorati as well if I did.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I was listening to Dennis Russell Davies' set in the car the other day via Spotify. What a strange set. It sounds very odd in places (recessed horns and non-existent timpani for example). I sampled about a couple of hours' worth and was left distinctly unimpressed, even though there was the odd decent performance. Very uncompetitive for me. I need to hear all of Bruggen as I only have some of it but I really like the Bruggen Haydn I do have.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Antal for me


----------

